# Golfing Holiday 2013 â€“ Advice!!



## hbaker (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey Guys,

This year (2012) I have missed out on a lot of golf due to work and other commitments and I have decided to plan an annual (if my finances let me) "Golfing Holiday" starting in 2013. Obviously I would like to do a little more than golf but would love to ensure I see the best courses and meet some cool people/golfers on my trip.

That said, I am from the Gold Coast in Australia where it is golfing season all year round which I know is not the case around the world (sorry to rub it in haha)

I was initially thinking UK and Ireland for 2013 which as far as google tells me the best time is July/August...

Has anyone been on a "Golfing Holiday" or could recommend somewhere different? The other scenario I was thinking was it would be cool if I organised it to coincide with a Major Tournament or Event that I could go to or something...

Anyways, let me know your thoughts so I can make the most of it!

Thanks


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 15, 2012)

If you came in July to Ireland you could play in the Irish Craic Classic weekend at Ballyliffin. I know some of the guys are playing extra days too and I'm sure you could tie in with them. Maybe play the likes if Royal County Down and then head over to Scotland/England after of further down the South of Ireland.


----------

